# Hatchet



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody make it to see the new Kane Hodder/Robert Englund/Tony Todd-homage to Friday the 13th movie- Hatchet yet? 
It had it's somewhat limited nationwide opening this weekend.:voorhees:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

_FINALLY_ saw Hatchet today. 
Great fun, lots of gore. By all means see the unrated directors cut.

My only problem, and I saw this coming about 15 seconds before it hit, was the ending. For a movie that prides itself on "old school American horror", I was really disapointed to see a totally "new school" ending.
Oh, well, it's a minor quibble, and one many people may not even care about.

You should certainly check it out. I guarantee you will like it more than that crap ass remake/sequel of Friday the 13th they're currently working on.:voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

> You should certainly check it out. I guarantee you will like it more than that crap ass remake/sequel of Friday the 13th they're currently working on.:voorhees:


Yeah, Rob, I know your ass will be plopped down in a theater seat the second this flick hits on Friday, Feb. 13th 2009. :voorhees: :ninja:


----------

